# New video: Handel-Ah! Mio Cor on Theremin



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

A group I play with has just posted our newest video.






I'm the guy playing the vibes.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome! best Thereminst I've heard since Clara Rockmore!!

/ptr


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

ptr said:


> Awesome! best Thereminst I've heard since Clara Rockmore!!
> 
> /ptr


Thank you. I'll tell him you said that.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Video was taken down last night (3/7) because of some technical glitch. It supposedly will be up again tonight (3/8).


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

It's back up again.


----------

